# Can someone explain 1 Corinthians 15:29 for me



## Anton Bruckner (May 3, 2007)

1 Corinthians 15:29 Else what shall they do which are baptized for the dead, if the dead rise not at all? why are they then baptized for the dead?


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2007)

My understanding is that this was a reference to a nearby cult (living on an island...) that practiced 'baptism for the dead', a practice done with an eye towards hoping to see their dead resurrected at some later date. 

The mormons turned this verse into the basis for one of their more interesting doctrines. 

Paul used the cult's practice to illustrate one people's hope in the concept of resurrection. 


(I really wish I knew where I got that from - I honestly don't remember now...)

edit: 

I googled it and found this link: http://www.carm.org/questions/baptismfordead.htm

I also found another link that questions the validity of the theory of the offshore cult. Who knows?


----------



## A5pointer (May 3, 2007)

Tough to be certain what baptizing for the dead is. Some suggest that there was baptizing in memorial or dedication to loved ones who had passed. What can be observed is that Paul niether condones or condemns the paractice. The main point of the Paul's argument still stands clear, if there is no ressurection of the dead then all of their faith and outward religious practices are of no value and in vain.


----------



## Civbert (May 3, 2007)

It's also another example of an ad hominem argument. Paul is showing how their own actions (baptizing the dead) contradict what they are saying (that there will be no resurrection of the dead). An ad hominem is a powerful argument for destroying your opponents position. You assume your opponents position for the sake of argument, and the show how it is self-defeating.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (May 3, 2007)

Greetings:

I do not think we should take this passage literally. The whole of chapter 15 is talking about the resurrection from the dead. Baptism, in part, signifies the new life after death, Rom. 6:3-5. We are, "buried with him in baptism," and are, "baptized into his death." If the dead do not rise, then our baptism is in vain. The promise given in baptism is that if we die in Christ, then we shall be raised from the dead:

*Else what shall they do which are baptized for the dead, if the dead rise not at all? why are they then baptized for the dead?*

I think the context makes this clear:

*And why stand we in jeopardy every hour?*

We are in danger of physical death every hour of our lives. We should live in the confidence that whether we live or die we are Christ's by baptism.

*I protest by your rejoicing which I have in Christ Jesus our Lord, I die daily*

Paul is ready to die, and, in his sanctification he is dieing daily to sin. The fear of death has been taken away which was accomplished by the promieses given to him in baptism.

That is the best I can make of it - hope it helps!

-CH


----------

